# Mark Caudwell Staf Van Reets, website and brand new DVD



## holmsidefilms (Dec 15, 2010)

HI all
First up Hello to everyone.
I would like to take this opportunity to share with you a new website For Mark Caudwell the RPRA sprint champion of doncaster.
For those of you who are not aware of who mark his, his results speak for themselves, hundreds of 1st club and federations wins plus multiple RPRA awards And champion awards.
Check out his website below.

http://www.markcaudwell.com 

These van reets are amongst some of the best in the world. Show me loft That has won what this one has.

Also new for 2010 and available to buy from the website or from ebay is the New Mark Caudwell DVD, If you want to learn how mark achieved his fantastic results this will tell you everything. Its a professionally produced dvd.

Check out the website or go to ebay at the following address.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220710562698&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_3843wt_1141


Speak to you all very soon.

Jason Edwards.

Holmsidefilms.


----------

